# Best contemporary performers of their instrument - who love music in its diversity!



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

Let's make the list of of the best performers of their instrument. Of course, there are and there will be different lists, but this list will be distinct by the following criterions:

_- They are technical masters of their instruments, of course;
- They love and perform music in its diversity - both classical and contemporary;
- They love freedom, passion and zeal of music, they have true emotions - e.g. they can make the most weird or relaxed phrases, they can even speak, sing or scream during their performance and it fits naturally in the music (some of the contemporary pieces require that and only true lovers of music can do this without causing uneasiness in audience)
- Well, I guess, they have their distinct tastes for music - their programs are not built on the demand of the listeners, but they can found and bring to the concert the true pearls._

All of the items should be satisfied. Well - I know, this is not honest thread. There are a lot of brilliant musicians and all of them deserve recognition, but - sometimes we all are quite greedy and sometimes we would like to listen to the best, to experience the true zeal. And this list could serve for those moments.

As a starter - my experience leads me to make the following suggestions:
Violin: Patricia Kopatchinskaja
Clarinet: Martin Frost

That's all I know. That is quite short list, but the criteria are quite strong as well.

In waiting list:
Cello: Alexis Descharmes - I like him but I guess that this list requires more famous musicians

Let me share what I thougth





Well - I guess, that the members of this list will have another common feature - they all are fanatics of the sound. Sometimes we try to decipher the story from the music, frequently we try to relate our emotions, feelings to the music, but sometimes we just enjoy the sound. That is as simply as enjoying the colors or impasto technique in the paintings or abstract forms in the abstract art. Not always there is need to be clear story, we can be astonished just by the novelty and appeal of the sound, color and form only. And so - the members of this list can sometimes by almost sick for sound or whatever it was that comes out of their instrument.


----------

